# In wall romex splice kits



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

Not sure what you mean by "in wall". You can not bury a splice in a wall.

Tim


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

canbug said:


> Not sure what you mean by "in wall". You can not bury a splice in a wall.
> 
> Tim


I thought he was thinking of a UF splice kit.
But big orange sells in wall nm splice kits. :surprise:


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

I've used them. They work. 

Pretty sure they are only listed to be used in "Mobile homes" or for "Repairs only in residential homes".


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Buy a few extra, there's a chance you might break one while your hooking it up. You have to "crimp/clamp it" with channel locks. And if I remember right, I broke 1 or 2 the last time I used them.


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

Is this those ones sold on Amazon and EBay or I mean alibaba with a CN address? Took forever to get them delivered via Prime.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Home Depot keeps them on the shelves.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

MHElectric said:


> Home Depot keeps them on the shelves.


Lowes also. We bought a few but haven't used them yet


----------



## Dan the electricman (Jan 2, 2011)

MHElectric said:


> I've used them. They work.
> 
> Pretty sure they are only listed to be used in "Mobile homes" or for "Repairs only in residential homes".


I've used those kits when a homeowner cuts through the in-wall romex during remodeling. They work. No call backs yet. :smile:


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

If I had to use one I'd rather bury boxes with the splices inside. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

*Y'all are famous *

I was out at the HD website looking at this splice kit and reading the reviews and saw this.


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

I replaced one under a mobile home that fed a water heater. Wouldn’t use one for that type of load. It was a manufactured home connection.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

canbug said:


> Not sure what you mean by "in wall". You can not bury a splice in a wall.
> 
> Tim


Ive used them more than once. If you are doing resi service work, make sure to stock both the run and the tap version.


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

God man said:


> Have any of you used the inwall romex splice kits? If so how did you like them?


No way would I do that. I spent 3 days last year trying find out why the client's circuit died in their living room. Finally I used a tone generator to find an open splice in the middle of a wall.


----------



## mofos be cray (Nov 14, 2016)

Not approved for use in Canada. 😢


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

mofos be cray said:


> Not approved for use in Canada. 😢


For good reason IMO. 

Not available to buy here either.


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

I've chased open spices in a wall a few times. It's costly for the customer and usually requires drywall repairs after.

Tim


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

eddy current said:


> For good reason IMO.
> 
> Not available to buy here either.



These things are silly to me because they are without question less reliable than a handy box with wire nut splices inside, buried in the wall. In fact, I'd say this is quite a bit less strong secure and reliable than a western union splice with heat shrink and tape. They use an insulation displacement connection and they don't really crimp that well, they're just janky. It's silly that those are not permitted, and these gadgets are.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

splatz said:


> These things are silly to me because they are without question less reliable than a handy box with wire nut splices inside, buried in the wall. In fact, I'd say this is quite a bit less strong secure and reliable than a western union splice with heat shrink and tape. They use an insulation displacement connection and they don't really crimp that well, they're just janky. It's silly that those are not permitted, and these gadgets are.


I'd say this sounds like a good business opportunity for some one to flood the market with a new UL Listed "Buried wall splice kit". 

Make it tough. Make it over-engineered. Make it totally bulletproof. Make it so dependable that the building will fall over before that splice goes bad. 

And then sell it for 3x the price of these other kits...


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

mofos be cray said:


> Not approved for use in Canada. 😢


Good! It looks like a thing you would buy off a late night infomercial.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MHElectric said:


> I'd say this sounds like a good business opportunity for some one to flood the market with a new UL Listed "Buried wall splice kit".
> 
> Make it tough. Make it over-engineered. Make it totally bulletproof. Make it so dependable that the building will fall over before that splice goes bad.
> 
> And then sell it for 3x the price of these other kits...


You can never make it HO idiot proof.


----------



## God man (Oct 15, 2010)

If I get the job I will let you know how they work. I originally told the client I would have to pull new wire and cut holes in the process, then I seen these bad boys. For those who actually answered the original question, thanks, sounds like they work.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

I wouldn't trust it, but I would have to try it at least once before I passed judgment.

Like, how often have you seen a truly failed K&T splice. One that has never been messed with. One that was properly twisted, soldered, and taped. Even the friction tape on those splices 100 years later is still in tact.

Those things... I'd love to see some EC use them all over. I'd wait 5, 10, 15 years and then I'd know what neighborhoods to target for marketing.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Switched said:


> Those things... I'd love to see some EC use them all over. I'd wait 5, 10, 15 years and then I'd know what neighborhoods to target for marketing.


I found one under a modular home one time that had gone bad. It looked like was a factory connection. Not positive.

That one was a little different than the ones we pick up from HD but same concept. 

I think the home was 90's or early 2000's.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

MHElectric said:


> I found one under a modular home one time that had gone bad. It looked like was a factory connection. Not positive.
> 
> That one was a little different than the ones we pick up from HD but same concept.
> 
> I think the home was 90's or early 2000's.


I think at one time these things were only listed for use in modular home manufacturing, stitching together the pieces of the house, then later they got a listing for repairs.


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

I've never used one, but have cut bad ones out on mobile homes and replaced with accessible junction boxes


----------

